# FR: Can muslim women start a new life after they have been divorced?



## mdjackessex

Hi there. I also need to translate this sentence, but in the highest registry of language possible to this phrase:
(R3 ) Can muslim women start a new life after they have been divorced?
I have tried below:
Les femmes musulmans, pouvent-elles commencer une vie nouvelle après qu’elles aient été divorcées.

Can I use this or is this just too ridiculous:

...pouvent-elles commencer une vie nouvelle après qu'elles se soient vues divorcer'


----------



## Blancheneige

Hi there. I'd suggest:
_Les femmes musulman*e*s p*eu*vent-elles *re*commencer une vie nouvelle *après un divorce *_?


----------



## Floor

Hi,
a correct French translation would be:
Les femmes musulmanes peuvent-elles commencer une nouvelle vie après avoir divorcé ?


----------



## Canard

My advice :

Les femmes *musulmanes* peuvent-elles commencer une _nouvelle vie_ après *un divorce* ?


----------



## mdjackessex

Thank you for your replys, but in the last part of the sentence it says 'after they have been divorced' not 'after a divorce'.

I would translate this as, in R3, 'après qu'elles ont été divorcées'?


----------



## Lounita

mdjackessex said:


> Thank you for your replys, but in the last part of the sentence it says 'after they have been divorced' not 'after a divorce'.
> 
> I would translate this as, in R3, 'après qu'elles ont été divorcées'?



Juste une remarque, lorsque l'on traduit un texte, la traduction littérale n'est pas obligatoire loin de là, il existe des nombreuses différences qui amènent forcément à un étoffement, chasse-croisé etc...d'où les différences notoires entre les deux.


----------



## Floor

mdjackessex said:


> Thank you for your replys, but in the last part of the sentence it says 'after they have been divorced' not 'after a divorce'.
> 
> I would translate this as, in R3, 'après qu'elles ont été divorcées'?


 
*after + sentence* is often translated in French as *après + noun *or *après + infinitive*
We don't really like "après qu'elles aient". It doesn't sound as natural.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oh, but maybe you want to say: "...après avoir été répudiées." ?


----------



## mdjackessex

Ouais lounita, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pour mes traduction, je suis conseillé de les traduire "*le plus littéralement possible". *Il me semble que, dans cette voie, je dois montre mon connaisance de la subjonctif 'aient', et bien la structure 'après que' qui est suivi par la subjonctif. Ca me fait chier, mais si ca plaise mon prof, c'est ca que je dois faire.


----------



## Blancheneige

"après avoir été répudiées" would be all right, but "après avoir été divorcées" would not!
As Floor said, it is more elegant in French (and less heavy) to say "après+ noun" than "après que"


----------



## mdjackessex

perhaps nil, that seems a lot closer!

Merci


----------



## Blancheneige

mdjackessex said:


> Ouais lounita, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pour mes traduction, je suis conseillé de les traduire "*le plus littéralement possible". *Il me semble que, dans cette voie, je dois montre mon connaisance de la subjonctif 'aient', et bien la structure 'après que' qui est suivi par la subjonctif. Ca me fait chier, mais si ca plaise mon prof, c'est ca que je dois faire.


 
Mais si tu montres à ton prof ta maîtrise du "après+ nom", il sera impressionné


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

mdjackessex said:


> Ouais lounita, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pour mes traduction, je suis conseillé de les traduire "*le plus littéralement possible". *Il me semble que, dans cette voie, je dois montre mon connaisance de la subjonctif 'aient', et bien la structure 'après que' qui est suivi par la subjonctif. Ca me fait chier, mais si ca plaise mon prof, c'est ca que je dois faire.


Si vous y tenez absolument, alors c'est: "...après qu'elles aient divorcé."


----------



## mdjackessex

merci, je suis certain que c'est cette traduction qu'elle veut. Je vous tiendrai au courant aprés mon examen 

Paix


----------



## Blancheneige

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Si vous y tenez absolument, alors c'est: "...après qu'elles aient divorcé."


 
Ce n'est pas pour vouloir à tout prix compliquer , mais "après que" est suivi de *l'indicatif*. "... après qu'elles *ont *divorcé." 
mdjackessex, si tu veux vraiment faire plaisir à ton prof, penses-y...


----------



## Canard

Je croyais qu'il y avait toute une histoire sur le subjonctif et "après que", que c'était en gros une préférence personnelle ?


----------



## Blancheneige

Canard said:


> Je croyais qu'il y avait toute une histoire sur le subjonctif et "après que", que c'était en gros une préférence personnelle ?


 
Hélas non... 
"après que" + indicatif (j'ai mangé après qu'il est parti) mais la pratique admet un usage fréquent du subjonctif, même s'il est incorrect.
Puisque nous avons ici affaire à un prof puriste, mieux vaut assurer et appliquer les règles officielles 

Et à propos... "avant que" + subjonctif (nous avions fini avant qu'il reparte)


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Blancheneige said:


> Hélas non...
> "après que" + indicatif (j'ai mangé après qu'il est parti) mais la pratique admet un usage fréquent du subjonctif, même s'il est incorrect.
> Puisque nous avons ici affaire à un prof puriste, mieux vaut assurer et appliquer les règles officielles
> 
> Et à propos... "avant que" + subjonctif (nous avions fini avant qu'il reparte)


Amusant, il me semble bien n'avoir _jamais _entendu un truc du genre "j'ai mangé après qu'il est parti".  C'est d'ailleurs affreux à l'oreille (en tout cas à la mienne)...


----------



## Canard

Oui en fait je me souviens d'un petit court-métrage d'il y a quelques années où on a posé cette même question aux différents memebres de l'Alliance Française, et pour ceux qui sont même arrivés à prendre une décision, les uns disaient le contraire des autres  La plupart a simplement bafouillé "après qu'elle ait... non, qu'elle a, mais... ait..."


----------



## mdjackessex

J'ai commencé une discussion sur l'usage du subjonctif, ne plus de ma question , important quand même car on m'a dit aussi de cet affaire d'"après que". 

Personne peut expliquer d'où il vient? C'est du francais historique?

Matt


----------

